#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  كيك وهدايا أعياد الميلاد...باقات ورود للأهداء...تفضل بالدخول

## samir

[frame="8 80"]


اخوانى واخواتى ابناء مصر المحروسة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


عضو او عضوة عندة عيد ميلاد ومش عارف تقدم اية؟؟
مناسبة سعيدة .. تعارف جديد ومحتار تجبلة صورة منين؟؟
من النهاردة لا تفكر ولا تحتار مع
سمسم
نقى ياعم وشوف واختار
هجبلكم شوية كيك وتورت وهدايا جميلة 
خد على ذوقك وادعى لسمسم ابو الافكار
يلا نبداء


















































انتظرونا فى الجزء الثانى فلازال لديناالكثيرررررررررررررررررررررر

خالص تحياتى للجميع[/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وعدناكم بالمزيد واتينا بالجديد
الجزء الثانى







































انتظرونا مع الجزء الثالث
[/frame]

----------


## nour2005

الاخ العزيز سمير 
موضوع رائع وهدايا تحفة للمناسبات 
الف شكر عالمجهودات الكبيرة 
دمت ودام تميّزك 
وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا سمير

الف شكر ومنتظرين باقى الصور الجميلة

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]شكرا اختى الفاضلة

نور

قلب مصر 

لتشريفكم الموضوع بالمشاركة والتعليق الكريمين

واتمنى ان الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم 
مع وعد بالمزيد ان شاء الله
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]

الجزء الثالث





































انتظرونا مع المزيد والمزيد فلا زال لدينا الكثير

خالص تحياتى للجميع

[/frame]

----------


## king_holland

[frame="1 80"] :f:  الاستاذ الفاضل   :f:   

 ::h::   ::h::  سمير    ::h::   ::h::  
اولا
  اشكرك على هذا المجهود الخرافه دا  
فعلا تسلم ايدك يا برنس على كل هذه المساعدات لاعضاء المنتدى 

ثانيا  
اشكر المسوليين والمشرفين على تسبتهم للموضوع ليكون سهل للجميع الوصول اليه بسهوله   [/frame]

 :f:   تقبلوا خالص تحياتى  :f:   

 ::  :: king holland ::  ::

----------


## اوسكار

كل دى هدايا ليا ياابو سمرة
ربنا يخليك ياصاحبى 
لأ بجد تسلم ايدك

----------


## mshmsh73

تسلم سمير على الهدايا الجميله دى فيها حاجات كتير جديده الف شكر على المجهود

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]شكرا اخوانى واخواتى الافضل
كينج هولندا
اوسكار

مشمشةعلى تشريفكم الموضوع بالمشاركة والتعليق
كما اشكركم على كلماتكم الرقيقة 
واتمنى ان الموضوع والصور يكونوا عجبوكم 
 :f2:  تقبلوا خالص تحياتى  :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]

جديد x جديد
صور ترحيب بالاعضاء
اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 











































انتظرونا مع المزيد

[/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]

الجديد والجديد 
من الهدايا الرائعة لاحبتى ابناء 
مصر المحروسة








































انتظرونا مع الجديد والجديد من الهدايا القيمة
والى ذلك الحين الى اللقاء[/frame]

----------


## عمرو صالح

*

تسلم ايديك يا سمير مجموعة جميلة ومجهود اجمل
*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

صور وهدايـــا تحفه .. :y:   تسلم ايدك ا.سمير..
كل الشكر ع الموضوع الجميل والمجهود الرائع ..
 :f2:

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]اهلا بك اخى الفاضل

عمرو صالح

اختى الغالية

ولاء نور الدين

واشكركم على تشريفكم الموضوع بالمشاركة والتعليق الكريم
والاجمل من الموضوع بجد هو كلامكم الرقيق

انتظرونا مع المزيد
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]


جديد x جديد






































خالص تحياتى للجميع

[/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]










































انتظرونا مع القادم

[/frame]

----------


## نوسة

*مجهود رائع يا سمسم 

شكرا ليك 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## king_holland

شكرا يا سمسم للمجهود والموضوع الجميل

----------


## samir

> *مجهود رائع يا سمسم 
> 
> شكرا ليك 
> 
> تحياتى اليك*


[frame="8 80"]شكرا اختى الغالية

نوسة 
لتشريفك الموضوع بالمشاركة والتعليق
اسعدنى تواجدك كثيرا
ويارب تلاقى فى الهدايا حاجة تعجبك و تكون على ذوقك
تقبلى خالص تحياتى [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]


جديد x جديد





























انتظرونا مع الجديد دائما

[/frame]

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايدك يا سمير فيهم صور حلوة كتير

----------


## اميرة الاحلام

فنان ومبدع كعهدنا بك دائما يا سمير
تسلم ايدك ويسلم ذوقك والف شكر عالمجهود الاكثر من رائع
تقبل ارق تحياتى 
دمت بالف خير

----------


## samir

> تسلم ايدك يا سمير فيهم صور حلوة كتير


[frame="8 80"]تسلم ايدك انتى اختى الغالية

الدكتورة نسيبة
والاحلى من الصور هو تشريفك الموضوع
 بالمشاركة المتميزة والتعليق الرقيق
وان شاء الله الصور الجاية فيها حاجات جميلة 
خالص تحياتى [/frame]

----------


## samir

> فنان ومبدع كعهدنا بك دائما يا سمير
> تسلم ايدك ويسلم ذوقك والف شكر عالمجهود الاكثر من رائع
> تقبل ارق تحياتى 
> دمت بالف خير


[frame="4 80"]اخجلتم تواضعنا
اختى الغالية
اميرة الاحلام
اشكرك على تشريفك الموضوع بالمشاركة الجميلة والتعليق الرقيق
وانتظرينا مع باقى الصور قريبا ان شاء الله
خالص تقديرى واحترامى [/frame]

----------


## عصام كابو

*سمير بجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييييل*

----------


## samir

> *سمير بجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييييل*


[frame="5 80"]الاجمل والله بجد اخى الحبيب
عصام كابو
هو تشريفك الموضوع بالمشاركة والتعليق
واتمنى ان الصور تعجبك
كل عام وانت بخير 
دمت فى رعاية الله
تحياتى [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

*شكرا اخى سمسم على المجهودات الرائعه 
وفعلا فنان مبدع 
لك دائما ارق تحياتى*

----------


## samir

> *شكرا اخى سمسم على المجهودات الرائعه 
> وفعلا فنان مبدع 
> لك دائما ارق تحياتى*


[frame="8 80"]تعلمت الفن بينكم
وابدعت من بحر فيضكم
شكرا اخى العزيز
اسكندرانى 
على تشريفك وتعليقك الرقيق
كل عام وانت بخير
خالص تقديرى[/frame]

----------


## ღ قمر السكرღ

الف شكر يا سمر على الموسوعة الجميلة والتي نحتاجها بشدة
بارك الله فيك  :1:   :good:   :f:   :y:   :1:   :good:

----------


## بسمة الحياة

واااااااااااااااااو روووعة

يسلمووووووووو

أحلى هدايا

----------


## samir

> الف شكر يا سمر على الموسوعة الجميلة والتي نحتاجها بشدة
> بارك الله فيك


شكرا سندريلا النيل 
للمشاركة والتعليق الرقيق
واتمنى ان الصور تكون عجبتك
خالص تحياتى

----------


## samir

> واااااااااااااااااو روووعة
> 
> يسلمووووووووو
> 
> أحلى هدايا


[frame="3 80"]اهلا بيكى اختى الغالية
 بسمة الحياة
شكرا للمشاركة والتعليق الرقيق
خالص تحياتى [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="8 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الجديد والجديد من الهدايا
الرمضانية



























كل عام وانت بخير
خالص تحياتى للجميع[/frame]

----------


## saladino

*






وحوى ياوحوى

شكرا ياسمسم*

----------


## Hesham Osman

شكرا يا استاذ سمير على هذا المجهود الرائع و على هذا الذوق الجميل.

ملف مرفق 15126

----------


## حسنى الروبى

اية  يا عم دة
الله  ينور عليك والله
وأعانك الله   على مجهودك
بس ناقص باقة لمناسبة التعارف عليك انت مكسب كبير للى  يعرفة
بارك الله فيك   اخوك             حسنى الروبى

----------


## قلب مصر

مجهود جميل قوى يا سمير

شكرا على الصور الجديدة

----------


## nour2005

الف شكر سمير عالاضافات الجديدة 
والمجهودات الكبيرة 
وكل سنة وانت طيب 
ينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة

----------


## بسمة الحياة

يسلمووووعلى ها الذوق الرفيع

----------


## dodoo_oo

مرسيييييييييييييييييي يا سمير 
زوقك يجنننننننننننننننن

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="6 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلمت يدك ياسمير
مجهود جميل تشكر عليه
   [/frame]*

----------


## samir

شكرا لكم جميعا
اخوانى واخواتى الكرام
على تشريفكم وتعليقكم الاكثر من رائع
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسلام
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## بنت شهريار

مش ممكن
بجد بجد مش ممكن
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااايل يا سمير
مجهود رااااائع واكتر من رااااااااائع
الكمبيوتر اتملى على الااااااااااااخر
تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## Emad.

تسلم ايدك ومجهود رائع وموضع جميل بالفعل

----------


## samir

> مش ممكن
> بجد بجد مش ممكن
> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااايل يا سمير
> مجهود رااااائع واكتر من رااااااااائع
> الكمبيوتر اتملى على الااااااااااااخر
> تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى


لا ممكن
ولو عندك كمبيوتر تانى ممكن نملاة برضوا
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك اختى الغالية
والف الف شكر على تعليقك الجميل
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
خالص تحياتى

----------


## samir

> تسلم ايدك ومجهود رائع وموضع جميل بالفعل


الاروع والاجمل تشريفك
اخى الفاضل
شكرا على تعليقك الرقيق
تقبل شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## Bloody Tears

الف شكر اخي العزيز علي 
الموضوع الرائع

----------


## a_leader

الف شكر اخى الكريم

على الموضوع الرائع

و المجهود المبذول

تقبل شكرى و تقديرى ,,

----------


## samir

الف شكر يا شباب 
على مروركم الجميل وتعليقاتكم الاجمل
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## AMM70

الف شكر علي الصور الرائعه

 هل يمكن ان ترسل لنا صور وبطاقات تهنئئه بالعام الجديد
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ميا شعبان

_[frame="6 50"]اتس فيرى فيرى ناااااايس

حقيقى كلهم اجمل من بعض 

يسلم زوقك وتسلم ايدك ويسلم مجهودك الرااااائع

وكل سنه وانت طيب

تقبلى خالص تحياتى العطره[/frame]_

----------


## love.story

tslaam e3diek ya basha

----------


## ندى الايام

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
بقالى كتير فى المنتدى وبشوف الموضوع كتير
واول مره افكر ادخله عجبنى جداااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا سمير عملناشغل كبير بالهدايا هههههههههههه

----------

